# Geography Trivia



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll start off with a few trivia questions:

1) What is the largest English speaking city south of the United States in the Western Hemisphere?

2) Where is the second largest British Embassy in the Western Hemisphere after the one in Washington, D.C.?

3) What country lies directly south of Detroit?

4) What are the three capital cities of South Africa and which branch of government sits there?

5) Why are the "horse latitudes" called that?

6) What are "blue laws?"

7) In what country was Stalin born?

8) Where is the "fertile crescent?"

9) What was the island of Taiwan formerly known as?

10) What is another name for K2?

Try not to use search engines for clues and don't answer questions if you come from the country involved.


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> I'll start off with a few trivia questions:
> 
> 1) What is the largest English speaking city south of the United States in the Western Hemisphere?
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head...

1. I would say Kingston, Jamaica

2. Hmmm..Brasilia?

3. Canada

4. Pretoria, Johannesburg and...Cape Town??

5. Horse tastes better between those latitudes? 

6. Temperance laws--anti-alcohol.

7. Georgia. 

8. Euphrates/Tigris (Iraq) to Lebanon.

9. Formosa

10. Big pile o' rocks? Beats me...


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

1) What is the largest English speaking city south of the United States in the Western Hemisphere? - no idea.

2) Where is the second largest British Embassy in the Western Hemisphere after the one in Washington, D.C.? - ottawa?

3) What country lies directly south of Detroit? - windsor, ontario

4) What are the three capital cities of South Africa and which branch of government sits there? - capetown, johannesburg..?

5) Why are the "horse latitudes" called that? - no idea.

6) What are "blue laws?" - no idea.

7) In what country was Stalin born? - georgia!

8) Where is the "fertile crescent?" - i don't know.

9) What was the island of Taiwan formerly known as? - i don't know.

10) What is another name for K2? - for what?


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

1) Guyana

2) Buenos Aires?

3) Canada

4) Petoria, Johanesburg, ??

5) Don't know

6) Don't know

7) Georgia

8) Around Iraq

9) Formosa

10) Nanga Parbat?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

1) What is the largest English speaking city south of the United States in the Western Hemisphere?
Jamaica
2) Where is the second largest British Embassy in the Western Hemisphere after the one in Washington, D.C.?
Ottawa
3) What country lies directly south of Detroit?
Canada
4) What are the three capital cities of South Africa and which branch of government sits there?
Pretoria, Johannesburg, Bloemfontein
5) Why are the "horse latitudes" called that?

6) What are "blue laws?"

7) In what country was Stalin born?
Georgia
8) Where is the "fertile crescent?"
Mesopotamia
9) What was the island of Taiwan formerly known as?
Fiormosa
10) What is another name for K2?
Karakoram
Try not to use search engines for clues and don't answer questions if you come from the country involved.


----------



## senor boogie woogie (Feb 28, 2004)

1.) Georgetown, Guyana
2. and 3.) Canada
4.) Pretoria, Capetown,Johannasburg (don't know govt. functions.
5.) No clue.
6.) Laws against buying/selling on Sunday, especially sales on alcohol.
7.) Georgia (not the place where Jimmy Carter is from)
8.) Iraq
9.) Formosa
10.) Mt. Everest (I think I am wrong here)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

fuq I spelled Formosa wrong


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

call me cynical but it would be interesting to see how few people actually answer these correctly without using google.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

3. Windsor, Ontario. 

thats the only one I'm pretty sure of.


edit: I even screwed that one up, I thought it said city :wallbash:


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

^^

haha, me too.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The two of K2's other names I can remember without googling are "Mt Godwin-Austin" and "Chogri".


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1 - what ever the Western Hemisphere is (does only exist in US terms), so I would say Sydney or Jo'burgh as a western city. If it is the Americas Kingston, Jamaica?
2 - Must be in Ottawa or Dheli
3 - Canada
4 - Pretoria, Cape Town, Jo'burgh
5 - Because on the sailing ships they had horses crossing the ocean. If they came into these windless areas the ships were stucked sometimes for weeks and the sailors even had to eat their own horses. I think at least it is 
6 - No idea
7 - Georgia I think
8 - Mesopotamia-Palestine-Nile Delta
9 - Formosa
10 - Austin Goodwin or the like


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

This is fun, too late to answer tough.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Nobody has gotten all right, so I'm not going to give out the answers yet. So far the best is five out of ten, but I gave half points for partially correct answers. Keep on trying, because these have some tough questions.

And remember, stay away from those search engines.


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

1) What is the largest English speaking city south of the United States in the Western Hemisphere? 

Kingston

2) Where is the second largest British Embassy in the Western Hemisphere after the one in Washington, D.C.? 

Canada

3) What country lies directly south of Detroit? 

Some one in Caribbean

4) What are the three capital cities of South Africa and which branch of government sits there? 

Cape Town (Executive), Bloefontein (Law) and Pretoria (Legislative)

5) Why are the "horse latitudes" called that? 

I don't know

6) What are "blue laws?"

I don't know

7) In what country was Stalin born?

Russia

8) Where is the "fertile crescent?" 

Middle East

9) What was the island of Taiwan formerly known as? 

Formosa

10) What is another name for K2? 

I don't know


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Nobody has gotten all right, so I'm not going to give out the answers yet. So far the best is five out of ten, but I gave half points for partially correct answers. Keep on trying, because these have some tough questions.
> 
> And remember, stay away from those search engines.


Strange, I thought I should have 6 right - means to long away from university :lol:


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Soufian said:


> This is fun, too late to answer tough.


It's not too late to answer. But, I need to clarify that one forumer has seven correct and an eighth that is partially correct, but it needs more information to be properly answered.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> I'll start off with a few trivia questions:
> 
> 1) What is the largest English speaking city south of the United States in the Western Hemisphere?
> Kingston Jamaica if you include the carribean, if you only include the continental land mass, Windsor Ontario
> ...


svs


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

One wrong svs, but very good.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> One wrong svs, but very good.


The mistake has to be the british embassy which was a complete guess.

Is it Ottowa or Brasilia? I don't need any points, I'm just curious.


----------

